# Rooming arrangements for Forest Pines.....



## Smiffy (May 18, 2016)

I have been asked to supply a rooming list for Forest Pines.
Please could you let me know your "proper" names and for those in twin rooms whether you have any preference to who you room with.
Many thanks
Rob

PS After reading how Liverpoolphils group were "messed around" I have also contacted them to confirm the courses that we are playing. From my earlier correspondence with them we should be playing Forest/Pines on the Sunday and Pines/Beeches on the Monday. Will keep you posted.

Also, it's been mentioned a couple of times on the other thread, but please could you ensure that you bring one black and one white shirt with you for the week-end.




*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL      JAN MACHIN
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUEINMUNICH
JOHNNYDEE
CROW
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3
IBSMITH04
CHRISD   CHRIS DORSETT
LEFTIE    ROGER OLIVER
FISH

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY     ROBERT SMITH
JUST ONE   JAMES MATTHEWS
VIRTUOCITY
WILLIAMALEX1
ROSECOTT
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY    SIMON BETTERIDGE
STEVEW86
IRIP
HEAVYGREBO
DAN2844
GG26

*


----------



## Paperboy (May 18, 2016)

No preference here at all Rob.


----------



## irip (May 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have been asked to supply a rooming list for Forest Pines.
Please could you let me know your "proper" names and for those in twin rooms whether you have any preference to who you room with.
Many thanks
Rob

PS After reading how Liverpoolphils group were "messed around" I have also contacted them to confirm the courses that we are playing. From my earlier correspondence with them we should be playing Forest/Pines on the Sunday and Pines/Beeches on the Monday. Will keep you posted.

Also, it's been mentioned a couple of times on the other thread, but please could you ensure that you bring one black and one white shirt with you for the week-end.




*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL      JAN MACHIN
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUEINMUNICH
JOHNNYDEE
CROW
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3
IBSMITH04
CHRISD   CHRIS DORSETT
LEFTIE    ROGER OLIVER
FISH

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY     ROBERT SMITH
JUST ONE   JAMES MATTHEWS
VIRTUOCITY
WILLIAMALEX1
ROSECOTT
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY    SIMON BETTERIDGE
STEVEW86
IRIP Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO
DAN2844
GG26

*


Click to expand...

Someone that will enjoy the dulcet tones of me snoring my fat head off, or at least not smother me during the night with my pillow (this may also apply to the rooms next to me).

Also someone who is small enough to sleep in the bath as this seems a popular spot for previous room mates.

They need to be able to make a nice coffee in the morning, newspaper is optional and bring some decent aftershave and toiletries.

Surely not to much to ask?

If it is then anyone will do for me, and apologies in advance


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2016)

irip said:



			Someone that will enjoy the dulcet tones of me snoring my fat head off, or at least not smother me during the night with my pillow (this may also apply to the rooms next to me).

Also someone who is small enough to sleep in the bath as this seems a popular spot for previous room mates.

They need to be able to make a nice coffee in the morning, newspaper is optional and bring some decent aftershave and toiletries.

Surely not to much to ask?

If it is then anyone will do for me, and apologies in advance

Click to expand...

"Real" name??????


----------



## irip (May 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			"Real" name??????


Click to expand...

Ian Ripley

I did add it to the list, but at your age with the dodgy eyes and memory loss i can understand:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 18, 2016)

irip said:



			Ian Ripley

I did add it to the list, but at your age with the dodgy eyes and memory loss i can understand:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Bollocks


----------



## rosecott (May 18, 2016)

twin rooms.....

 smiffy     robert smith
 just one   james matthews
 virtuocity
 williamalex1
 rosecott - jim taylor
 greiginfife
 ruff-driver
 grumpyjock
 paperboy    simon betteridge
 stevew86
 irip
 heavygrebo
 dan2844
 gg26


----------



## Heavy-grebo (May 18, 2016)

Tony Dunn no preference...


----------



## chrisd (May 18, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have been asked to supply a rooming list for Forest Pines.
Please could you let me know your "proper" names and for those in twin rooms whether you have any preference to who you room with.
Many thanks
Rob

PS After reading how Liverpoolphils group were "messed around" I have also contacted them to confirm the courses that we are playing. From my earlier correspondence with them we should be playing Forest/Pines on the Sunday and Pines/Beeches on the Monday. Will keep you posted.

Also, it's been mentioned a couple of times on the other thread, but please could you ensure that you bring one black and one white shirt with you for the week-end.




*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL      JAN MACHIN
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUEINMUNICH
JOHNNYDEE
CROW
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD. Chris Butcher
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3
IBSMITH04
CHRISD   CHRIS DORSETT
LEFTIE    ROGER OLIVER
FISH

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY     ROBERT SMITH
JUST ONE   JAMES MATTHEWS
VIRTUOCITY
WILLIAMALEX1
ROSECOTT
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY    SIMON BETTERIDGE
STEVEW86
IRIP
HEAVYGREBO
DAN2844
GG26

*


Click to expand...

I know Butchercd so I've done his in case he doesn't see this


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2016)

irip said:



			Someone that will enjoy the dulcet tones of me snoring my fat head off, or at least not smother me during the night with my pillow (this may also apply to the rooms next to me).

*Also someone who is small enough to sleep in the bath as this seems a popular spot for previous room mates.*

They need to be able to make a nice coffee in the morning, newspaper is optional and bring some decent aftershave and toiletries.

Surely not to much to ask?

If it is then anyone will do for me, and apologies in advance

Click to expand...

Shame JohnnyDee has got a single roomâ€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦â€¦.


----------



## virtuocity (May 18, 2016)

Dave Clarke 

I'll share with williamalex1 (William Morrice) if he agrees to behave himself.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL JAN MACHIN
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUEINMUNICH RICHARD PARR
JOHNNYDEE
CROW
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD CHRIS BUTCHER
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3
IBSMITH04
CHRISD CHRIS DORSETT
LEFTIE ROGER OLIVER
FISH ROBIN HOPKINS

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY ROBERT SMITH
JUST ONE JAMES MATTHEWS
VIRTUOCITY DAVE CLARKE
WILLIAMALEX1 WILLIAM MORRICE
ROSECOTT JIM TAYLOR
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY SIMON BETTERIDGE
STEVEW86
IRIP IAN RIPLEY
HEAVYGREBO
DAN2844
GG26

Added mine & Fish in case he missed it, I think that's updated all the responses onto this one.*


----------



## Region3 (May 18, 2016)

I've tried half a dozen times to copy and paste, but each time it turns all the text to lower case so I've given up.

Crow - Nick Gould
Region3 - Gary Mitchell
Ibsmith04 - Ian Smith
Heavygrebo - Tony Dunn


----------



## ruff-driver (May 18, 2016)

Jay turner

preference :swedish, blond hair & blue eyes or i'll just have to settle for some hairy ass golfer


----------



## rosecott (May 18, 2016)

Region3 said:



			I've tried half a dozen times to copy and paste, but each time it turns all the text to lower case so I've given up.

Crow - Nick Gould
Region3 - Gary Mitchell
Ibsmith04 - Ian Smith
Heavygrebo - Tony Dunn
		
Click to expand...

Gary - you should have gone with the flow as I did in post #7. I was getting a bit fed up with Smiffy's capital letters anyway.


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26
**
Updated.
*


----------



## Khamelion (May 18, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26
**
Updated.
*


----------



## moogie (May 18, 2016)

Brian Rutherford


----------



## SteveW86 (May 18, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26

Updated.
*


----------



## SteveW86 (May 18, 2016)

I can do the blonde with blue eyes, however I am not Swedish.

Its my first meet so I don't know anyone, therefore have no preference


----------



## rosecott (May 18, 2016)

irip said:



			Someone that will enjoy the dulcet tones of me snoring my fat head off, or at least not smother me during the night with my pillow (this may also apply to the rooms next to me).

Also someone who is small enough to sleep in the bath as this seems a popular spot for previous room mates.

They need to be able to make a nice coffee in the morning, newspaper is optional and bring some decent aftershave and toiletries.

Surely not to much to ask?

If it is then anyone will do for me, and apologies in advance

Click to expand...

If you are a Whippersnapper I'll take you on as a Master Snorer with many, many years of experience. If we can find some way of deciding which of us is the most powerful snorer, perhaps that result could be used as a decider if the match is tied.


----------



## irip (May 18, 2016)

rosecott said:



			If you are a Whippersnapper I'll take you on as a Master Snorer with many, many years of experience. If we can find some way of deciding which of us is the most powerful snorer, perhaps that result could be used as a decider if the match is tied.
		
Click to expand...

Rosecott, I believe i will be a whippersnapper so challenge accepted, although be warned my missus sleeps in a different room and the kids wont invite any friends over for a sleepover because its to embarrassing.

I wish you a comfortable and pleasant nights sleep:thup:


----------



## 2blue (May 18, 2016)

Re: Rooming arrangements for Forest Pines.....
SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE.  Dave Williams
MOOGIE
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86 - Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26

Updated.


----------



## Khamelion (May 18, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86;  Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26

Updated.
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 18, 2016)

John Duffy


----------



## Blue in Munich (May 18, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26
*
Updated.*


----------



## GG26 (May 18, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26  Mike Davey
*
Updated 

No preference*


----------



## Paperboy (May 19, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26  Mike Davey
*
Updated 

No preference*


----------



## LIG (May 19, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG; Preet Dost
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26


----------



## GreiginFife (May 19, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE; Greig Mitchell
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26 

Updated, no preference for roomie.


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG  Preet Dost
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE; Greig Mitchell
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK  Chris Chapple
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26  Mike Davey


----------



## Smiffy (May 20, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER  Jack Turnbull
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG Preet Dost
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE; Greig Mitchell
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK Chris Chapple
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26 Mike Davey

Nearly there... just two more.
Thanks for all your help guys.


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2016)

SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010  Mark Smith
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER Jack Turnbull
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG Preet Dost
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE; Greig Mitchell
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK Chris Chapple
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844
GG26 Mike Davey


----------



## Smiffy (May 21, 2016)

*SINGLE ROOMS.....*

RADBOURNE2010 Mark Smith
TEEGIRL; Jan Machin
FOLIAGEFINDER Jack Turnbull
PUTTPUTTSTEVE Steve Sharp
BLUE IN MUNICH; Richard Parr
JOHNNYDEE; John Duffy
CROW; Nick Gould
KRAXX68; Stu Fisk
KHAMELION; Dave Spratt
LIG Preet Dost
BUTCHERCD; Chris Butcher
2BLUE; Dave Williams
MOOGIE; Brian Rutherford
REGION3; Gary Mitchell
IBSMITH04; Ian Smith
CHRISD; Chris Dorsett
LEFTIE; Roger Oliver
FISH; Robin Hopkins

*TWIN ROOMS.....*

SMIFFY; Robert Smith
JUST ONE; James Matthews
VIRTUOCITY; Dave Clarke
WILLIAMALEX1; William Morrice
ROSECOTT; Jim Taylor
GREIGINFIFE; Greig Mitchell
RUFF-DRIVER; Jay Turner
GRUMPYJOCK Chris Chapple
PAPERBOY; Simon Betteridge
STEVEW86; Steve Wilson
IRIP; Ian Ripley
HEAVYGREBO; Tony Dunn
DAN2844  Dan Butler
GG26 Mike Davey


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2016)

Think we're all done and dusted!!
This will be the definitive rooming list I send to Forest Pines..

*SINGLE ROOMS.....*

*1   Mark Smith
2   Jan Machin
3   Jack Turnbull
4   Steve Sharp
5   Richard Parr
6   John Duffy
7   Nick Gould
8   Stu Fisk
9   Dave Spratt
10 Preet Dost
11 Chris Butcher
12 Dave Williams
13 Brian Rutherford
14 Gary Mitchell
15 Ian Smith
16 Chris Dorsett
17 Roger Oliver
18 Robin Hopkins*

*TWIN ROOMS.....*

*1  Robert Smith / James Matthews
2  Dave Clarke / William Morrice
3  Jim Taylor / Ian Ripley
4  Greig Mitchell / Jay Turner
5 Chris Chapple / Simon Betteridge
6 Steve Wilson / Tony Dunn
7 Dan Butler / Mike Davey*

Hope that everybody is okay with the above?
Just waiting for confirmation of a couple of ages and then I will post the final team line-ups.
Likely to be a few changes from the original teams due to late entries, but I don't think they're going to change too much.
Rob


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2016)

The final teams.....

*OLD FARTS

**ROSECOTT *
*LEFTIE                                                                                                                                                                *
*WILLIAMALEX1                                                                     *
*2BLUE                                                                                        *
*CHRISD
SMIFFY *
*PUTTPUTTSTEVE *
*GRUMPYJOCK                                                                                                                                                 *
*JOHNNYDEE *
*IBSMITH04 *
*TEEGIRL                                                                                                                                                                *
*CROW *
*FISH *
*BLUE IN MUNICH *
*GG26                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *
*LIG *
*
WHIPPERSNAPPERS *

*HEAVYGREBO   *
*REGION3                                                                                                                                                                          *
*RADBOURNE2010 *
*KHAMELION
**RUFF-DRIVER*
*MOOGIE *
*JUSTONE *
*KRAXX68                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *
*BUTCHERCD    *
*IRIP                                                                                                                                               *
*PAPERBOY
**GREIGINFIFE*
*STEVEW86
VIRTUOCITY *
*FOLIAGEFINDER                                                                 *
*DAN2844                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *


----------



## irip (May 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Think we're all done and dusted!!
This will be the definitive rooming list I send to Forest Pines..

*SINGLE ROOMS.....*

*1   Mark Smith
2   Jan Machin
3   Jack Turnbull
4   Steve Sharp
5   Richard Parr
6   John Duffy
7   Nick Gould
8   Stu Fisk
9   Dave Spratt
10 Preet Dost
11 Chris Butcher
12 Dave Williams
13 Brian Rutherford
14 Gary Mitchell
15 Ian Smith
16 Chris Dorsett
17 Roger Oliver
18 Robin Hopkins*

*TWIN ROOMS.....*

*1  Robert Smith / James Matthews
2  Dave Clarke / William Morrice
3  Jim Taylor / Ian Ripley
4  Greig Mitchell / Jay Turner
5 Chris Chapple / Simon Betteridge
6 Steve Wilson / Tony Dunn
7 Dan Butler / Mike Davey*

Hope that everybody is okay with the above?
Just waiting for confirmation of a couple of ages and then I will post the final team line-ups.
Likely to be a few changes from the original teams due to late entries, but I don't think they're going to change too much.
Rob
		
Click to expand...

Cheers Smiffy

Great stuff well done mate really appreciate your efforts

Jim when i am brushing my teeth in the morning if you pass me yours ill do them at the same time:rofl:


----------



## Smiffy (May 22, 2016)

irip said:



			Jim when i am brushing my teeth in the morning if you pass me yours ill do them at the same time:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

You're going to fit in quite well.....


----------



## virtuocity (May 22, 2016)

Rob, very well done again.  Fair looking forward to this one, me old china.


----------



## SteveW86 (May 22, 2016)

Thanks for all you efforts organising this, not long to go now. 4 weeks is enough time to sort my game out right??


----------



## 2blue (May 22, 2016)

Great work Rob....  been a long time in the running has this one..... coming to a nice conclusion.... looking forward to it:thup:


----------



## LIG (May 22, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			The final teams.....

*OLD FARTS

**ROSECOTT *
*LEFTIE                                                                                                                                                                *
*WILLIAMALEX1                                                                     *
*2BLUE                                                                                        *
*CHRISD
SMIFFY *
*PUTTPUTTSTEVE *
*GRUMPYJOCK                                                                                                                                                 *
*JOHNNYDEE *
*IBSMITH04 *
*TEEGIRL                                                                                                                                                                *
*CROW *
*FISH *
*BLUE IN MUNICH *
*GG26                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *
*LIG *
*
WHIPPERSNAPPERS *

*HEAVYGREBO   *
*REGION3                                                                                                                                                                          *
*RADBOURNE2010 *
*KHAMELION
**RUFF-DRIVER*
*MOOGIE *
*JUSTONE *
*KRAXX68                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *
*BUTCHERCD    *
*IRIP                                                                                                                                               *
*PAPERBOY
**GREIGINFIFE*
*STEVEW86
VIRTUOCITY *
*FOLIAGEFINDER                                                                 *
*DAN2844                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                       *

Click to expand...

Hahahahaha!  Gone from being one the oldest Whippersnappers to one of the youngest Farts!   

I never felt right as a wet-behind-the-ears-need-my-bottom-wiped Whippersnapper! :ears:  
(Let the REAL banter/sledging/mind games begin! :whoo


----------



## GG26 (May 22, 2016)

Me too LIG.  I hope that this doesn't mean that we are in charge of mashing up the food at dinner time


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

LIG said:



			Hahahahaha!  Gone from being one the oldest Whippersnappers to one of the youngest Farts!   

I never felt right as a wet-behind-the-ears-need-my-bottom-wiped Whippersnapper! :ears:  
(Let the REAL banter/sledging/mind games begin! :whoo

Click to expand...

As the youngest of the old farts that must make you what, 82 is my guess


----------



## Khamelion (May 23, 2016)

irip said:



			As the youngest of the old farts that must make you what, 82 is my guess

Click to expand...

and he looks superb considering his real age.


----------



## irip (May 23, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			and he looks superb considering his real age.
		
Click to expand...

It must of been one hell of a paper round!!!


----------



## LIG (May 23, 2016)

irip said:



			As the youngest of the old farts that must make you what, 82 is my guess

Click to expand...

Close...  but no ceegaaarr! :ears:


----------



## rosecott (May 23, 2016)

LIG said:



			Hahahahaha!  Gone from being one the oldest Whippersnappers to one of the youngest Farts!   

I never felt right as a wet-behind-the-ears-need-my-bottom-wiped Whippersnapper! :ears:  
(Let the REAL banter/sledging/mind games begin! :whoo

Click to expand...

Preet, welcome to the fold.


----------



## JustOne (May 24, 2016)

Stella job organising Smiffy..... :thup:

Leftie.... are we travelling together or am I walking???


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

irip said:



			As the youngest of the old farts that must make you what, 82 is my guess

Click to expand...

Wouldn't it be funny if you were drawn to play LIG in the singles on Monday morning......


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Wouldn't it be funny if you were drawn to play LIG in the singles on Monday morning......


Click to expand...

With that attitude towards fair play and honesty and a random draw, you could be the next fifa president

Would be an honour to play with Lig in the singles.:thup:


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

irip said:



			Would be an honour to play with Lig in the singles.:thup:
		
Click to expand...

Too late Mush.
Creeping won't help you now.


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Too late Mush.
Creeping won't help you now.


Click to expand...

Thats a shame i was just about to say what a nice bloke you are, a true upstanding gentleman with outstanding morals and values whose looks defy is age.

Instead i am just gonna call you a knob


----------



## Smiffy (May 24, 2016)

irip said:



			Thats a shame i was just about to say what a nice bloke you are, a true upstanding gentleman with outstanding morals and values whose looks defy is age.

Instead i am just gonna call you a knob

Click to expand...

Now it would be _*REALLY*_ funny if you were drawn against *ME* in the singles wouldn't it???
:angry:


----------



## chrisd (May 24, 2016)

irip said:



			Thats a shame i was just about to say what a nice bloke you are, a true upstanding gentleman with outstanding morals and values whose looks defy is age.

Instead i am just gonna call you a knob

Click to expand...

You've obviously never met the 25 stone, 6ft 5in man mountain that is Smiffy - and I won't even mention his temper when there's youngsters around taking the pee!!


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			Now it would be _*REALLY*_ funny if you were drawn against *ME* in the singles wouldn't it???
:angry:
		
Click to expand...

Not for those stuck behind us:thup:


----------



## grumpyjock (May 24, 2016)

Well done Sir, just back on and by the time i'd replyed to you note and started reading the thread it was all done. Hello to my new roomie Paperboy, a troubling that I can hobble for the comp by keeping him awake half the night. Sir you are welcome in my humble presence. Looking forward to this forum meet.


----------



## irip (May 24, 2016)

chrisd said:



			You've obviously never met the 25 stone, 6ft 5in man mountain that is Smiffy - and I won't even mention his temper when there's youngsters around taking the pee!!
		
Click to expand...

I am in shock, not the bit about smiffy, but someone called me young.

Your welcome for a free knock round my place anytime you smooth talking devil.

I thought the only chance i had of being called young again was if i died.


----------



## Leftie (May 24, 2016)

JustOne said:



			Leftie.... are we travelling together or am I walking???
		
Click to expand...


Yes


----------



## Paperboy (May 24, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Well done Sir, just back on and by the time i'd replyed to you note and started reading the thread it was all done. Hello to my new roomie Paperboy, a troubling that I can hobble for the comp by keeping him awake half the night. Sir you are welcome in my humble presence. Looking forward to this forum meet.
		
Click to expand...

You won't need to hobble me at the moment, at present golf hates me and I'm hating it right back :sbox:


----------



## Marshy77 (May 26, 2016)

We are going to Forest Pines on Sunday 12th June and have tried to book buggies for a few of the lads and all buggies are booked out, they've stuck us on the cancellations list and we are 12th on the list!! Sounds like the course is fully booked out and booked out with buggies or they don't have many buggies!!

If any of you need a buggy I'd book them now before they all go, although we are playing Monday too and we've managed to get them for the couple of lads that want them.


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2016)

I also encountered the same problem. They placed me on the waiting list for the Sunday and tried to reassure me that there was a reasonable chance of getting 1 or 2, with Monday being no problem. They also said to ring nearer the time for an update. I understand that grumpyjock is the one in most need for the Sunday and we will just have to wait and see how things develop.


----------



## irip (May 26, 2016)

rosecott said:



			I also encountered the same problem. They placed me on the waiting list for the Sunday and tried to reassure me that there was a reasonable chance of getting 1 or 2, with Monday being no problem. They also said to ring nearer the time for an update. I understand that grumpyjock is the one in most need for the Sunday and we will just have to wait and see how things develop.
		
Click to expand...

I know you have me down on the buggy list but i am happy to walk was only going to make up the numbers if there was an uneven amount needing buggies

Cheers Roomie:thup:


----------



## rosecott (May 26, 2016)

irip said:



			I know you have me down on the buggy list but i am happy to walk was only going to make up the numbers if there was an uneven amount needing buggies

Cheers Roomie:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'm the same, as is williamalex1. Just a bit concerned about grumpyjock.


----------



## grumpyjock (May 27, 2016)

Dont worry about me I shall just use my mobility trolly. Or shanks pony if they will let me lead him around the course.


----------



## PuttPuttSteve (May 30, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I have been asked to supply a rooming list for Forest Pines.
Please could you let me know your "proper" names and for those in twin rooms whether you have any preference to who you room with.
Many thanks
Rob

PS After reading how Liverpoolphils group were "messed around" I have also contacted them to confirm the courses that we are playing. From my earlier correspondence with them we should be playing Forest/Pines on the Sunday and Pines/Beeches on the Monday. Will keep you posted.

Also, it's been mentioned a couple of times on the other thread, but please could you ensure that you bring one black and one white shirt with you for the week-end.




*SINGLE ROOMS.....

RADBOURNE2010
TEEGIRL      JAN MACHIN
FOLIAGEFINDER
PUTTPUTTSTEVE  -  Steve Sharp
BLUEINMUNICH
JOHNNYDEE
CROW
KRAXX68
KHAMELION
LIG
BUTCHERCD
2BLUE
MOOGIE
REGION3
IBSMITH04
CHRISD   CHRIS DORSETT
LEFTIE    ROGER OLIVER
FISH

TWIN ROOMS.....

SMIFFY     ROBERT SMITH
JUST ONE   JAMES MATTHEWS
VIRTUOCITY
WILLIAMALEX1
ROSECOTT
GREIGINFIFE
RUFF-DRIVER
GRUMPYJOCK
PAPERBOY    SIMON BETTERIDGE
STEVEW86
IRIP
HEAVYGREBO
DAN2844
GG26

*


Click to expand...

Apologies for tardiness  -  been playing golf in Spain


----------



## williamalex1 (May 30, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Dont worry about me I shall just use my mobility trolly. Or shanks pony if they will let me lead him around the course.
		
Click to expand...

Please don't bring that pony ,


----------



## grumpyjock (May 31, 2016)

Its all right he's house trained and does not snore.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2016)

grumpyjock said:



			Its all right he's house trained and does not snore.
		
Click to expand...

It'll be better company than most of us then!!:smirk:


----------



## irip (May 31, 2016)

Can i just confirm that all rooms have a red cord to pull in case one of the old chaps needs assistance


----------



## Smiffy (May 31, 2016)

irip said:



			Can i just confirm that all rooms have a red cord to strangle me with
		
Click to expand...

I can confirm.


----------



## GG26 (May 31, 2016)

....and cots for the whippersnappers


----------



## irip (May 31, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			I can confirm.


Click to expand...

Very Good:thup:


----------



## dan2844 (May 31, 2016)

GG26 said:



			....and cots for the whippersnappers
		
Click to expand...

I'm rooming with you... I hope the cot is 6ft long or I'll end up jumping in with you


----------



## irip (May 31, 2016)

dan2844 said:



			I'm rooming with you... I hope the cot is 6ft long or I'll end up jumping in with you 

Click to expand...

Careful most the old boys have a wee at 4 and a poo at 5, trouble is they dont wake up till 6


----------



## ruff-driver (May 31, 2016)

irip said:



			Careful most the old boys have a wee at 4 and a poo at 5, trouble is they dont wake up till 6

Click to expand...

Ian, i believe smiffy has succored sponsorship for his team


----------



## dan2844 (May 31, 2016)

irip said:



			Careful most the old boys have a wee at 4 and a poo at 5, trouble is they dont wake up till 6

Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2016)

I've been on to the hotel to ask that the bar withdraws sales of fizzy pop and squash during our stay.

We don't want the kids running around the dining room and skidding across the floor on their knees while we're eating and telling each other our stories about the War.


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2016)

Just in case................

http://www.ageukincontinence.co.uk/...na-menu.html?gclid=CJfdufTLhM0CFUKZGwodRQENfg


----------



## irip (May 31, 2016)

JohnnyDee said:



			I've been on to the hotel to ask that the bar withdraws sales of fizzy pop and squash during our stay.

We don't want the kids running around the dining room and skidding across the floor on their knees while we're eating and telling each other our stories about the War.
		
Click to expand...

What else do you expect me to spend my pocket money on?


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2016)

irip said:



			What else do you expect me to spend my pocket money on?
		
Click to expand...

Blue Smarties?


----------



## irip (Jun 1, 2016)

chrisd said:



			Blue Smarties?
		
Click to expand...

I thought it was the old farts who needed them?


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2016)

This is all going to end in tears.....


----------



## irip (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This is all going to end in tears.....
		
Click to expand...

But whose tears?


----------



## Khamelion (Jun 1, 2016)

Smiffy said:



			This is all going to end in tears.....
		
Click to expand...

Very likely, I've seen the size of some you old farts and trying to squeeze into a youthful 34/36 inch waist plus four, when you know you'll need elasticated waist bands, will undoubtedly end up in tears, rips, and embarrassment for some


----------



## rosecott (Jun 1, 2016)

irip said:



			Rosecott, I believe i will be a whippersnapper so challenge accepted, although be warned my missus sleeps in a different room and the kids wont invite any friends over for a sleepover because its to embarrassing.

I wish you a comfortable and pleasant nights sleep:thup:
		
Click to expand...

I'll provide the batteries:

http://www.wowcher.co.uk/deals/lond...5_1464796276_f78c9308c2f94abd88b26a9c464f4edd


----------



## chrisd (Jun 1, 2016)

Khamelion said:



			Very likely, I've seen the size of some you old farts and trying to squeeze into a youthful 34/36 inch waist plus four, when you know you'll need elasticated waist bands, will undoubtedly end up in tears, rips, and embarrassment for some
		
Click to expand...

Sophisticated we are, sophisticated !


----------



## teegirl (Jun 2, 2016)

May I suggest a couple more rooming arrangements..........


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 15, 2016)

With Grumpyjock unfortunately having to pull out, the rooming arrangements now look like this....


*SINGLE ROOMS.....*

*1 Mark Smith
2 Jan Machin
3 Jack Turnbull
4 Steve Sharp
5 Richard Parr
6 John Duffy
7 Nick Gould
8 Stu Fisk
9 Dave Spratt
10 Preet Dost
11 Chris Butcher
12 Dave Williams
13 Brian Rutherford
14 Gary Mitchell
15 Ian Smith
16 Simon Betteridge
17 Roger Oliver
18 Robin Hopkins

TWIN ROOMS.....

1 Robert Smith / James Matthews
2 Dave Clarke / William Morrice
3 Jim Taylor / Ian Ripley
4 Greig Mitchell / Jay Turner
5 Chris Dorsett/Stephen Dorsett
6 Steve Wilson / Tony Dunn
7 Dan Butler / Mike Davey

*


----------

